# Fv Ashore St Kilda



## sandman (Jun 11, 2005)

Just seen on the news that a Fv has gone ashore with 14 onboard,anymore news on this Davie?


----------



## smeegal (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.mcga.gov.uk/c4mca/mcga-d...lease.htm?mcga_news_id=776&month=10&year=2000


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

I earlier quoted in a wrong place - let's hope this one has the same conclusion as the 'Riverdance'. Thoughts are with them

Jonty


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

ddraigmor said:


> Thankfully all were saved - another reminder of the hazards of the sea.
> 
> Jonty


Vessel is Spinningdale. Latest on BBC is all crew on deck in lifejackets awaiting helicopter. Unable to launch liferafts due to weather.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

BBC News24 reporting all 14 crew airlifted by SAR Helicopters


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Name	SPINNINGDALE A473 , NOW Spinningdale FD29
Type	TRAWLER , converted into longliner in late 1980’s , spanish owned now
Date	1968
Yard Number: 355
Official Number : A16683
Callsign : MZUC
Engine number 425, Lister Blackstone type ERS6MG/R3 Average speed on trial 10.875 knots. 495kw/664hp
Owner	Bruces Stores (Aberdeen) Ltd and others (A473) , Williamina W Forbes & George Craig Aberdeen(1981), Seaward Fishing Services Aberdeen(1985), Robert Rawcliffe Fleetwood (FD29 pre conversion 1987), Burlort Ltd Milford Haven ( post conversion 199?- present )
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions : 25.11m(82ft) Overall , 24.3m(79ft9) registered X 6.31m(21ft) X 2.44m(8ft)
Tonnage: 59GT 59NT later remeasured to 117.23GT 117.23NT later 169GT , 76NT

http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=20012


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Good news they all off


----------



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

A Snippet fro LLoyds List will be of interest to all concerned.


THE UK Marine Accident Investigation
Branch has called for urgent action to
determine the condition of 113 UKregistered
but foreign-owned fishing boats
following a spate of accidents to these
craft.
An urgent safety recommendation published
this week by the MAIB, which is
investigating a fire that took place last
month aboard the Spanish-owned, UKregistered
fishing vessel Shark, has called
for the Maritime & Coastguard Agency to
“verify the condition and operational
safety of these vessels”.
It points out that the fire on the Shark,
and two further Spanish-owned UK-registered
vessels, “raises doubt not only over
the safe operation and supervision of the
three vessels concerned, but potentially,
the entire foreign-owned UK fishing fleet”.
Earlier this month the UK registered fishing
vessel Spinningdale was wrecked in
violent weather on St Kilda.
MAIB’s concerns arise after its initial
investigation of the cir***stances of the
Shark fire revealed a range of deficiencies
and non-compliances.
The crew of the ship, which was extensively
damaged off the Irish coast and
taken into Killybegs by the Irish naval vessel
L.E Eithne, were all foreign nationals,
with poor spoken English, while neither
the skipper nor mate held MCA certificates
of equivalent competency to enable
them to work on a UK-registered ship.
None of the crew had completed mandatory
safety training courses, emergency
drills had never been conducted and an
interim safety inspection was overdue.
Other issues raised concerned the poor
condition of emergency equipment and
operational practices.
The recommendations, if acted upon by
the MCA, would have serious implications
upon the substantial fleet of 113 foreign
owned fishing boats registered in the UK
for their fishing quotas under the terms of
the EU Common Fisheries Policy. Some
61 of these craft are wholly or partly
owned by Spanish interests.
The MAIB has called for a review of the
survey status and manning arrangements
of all these craft to ensure that surveys and
inspections are up to date and the crews
are properly qualified. If there are doubts
about the surveys or manning, the MCA
says an “urgent programme of inspection”
is called for to determine the ship’s compliance
with the requirements, which
include its seaworthiness, the crew being
adequately drilled, and the skipper/mate
able to communicate in English.
Sharp eye on the facts — Page 8
Foreign-owned fishing
boats raise concerns
Michael Grey
On the rocks: the UK registered fishing vessel Spinningdale wrecked on St Kilda.
None of the crew had
completed mandatory
safety training courses
MAIB


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I wonder if they will also check the declared main engine power of the Spanish built vessels on the UK register. The ex-UK boats all still had their original HP in the lists but bigger new built tonnage has had ridiculously small main engine powers reported ( 500kw/670hp on a 33m stern trawler , that would be the size needed for running the hydraulic pump for the winches the main engine on a trawler of that size would be more likely over 1000kw/1340hp as a starting point ).

What is really disgraceful is the total disregard for UK regulations on the safety at sea certificates ( Fire Fighting , Survival and First Aid ) and Skippers/Mates tickets ( or at the minimum a legally equivalent ticket ). If any of these vessels are found to be using a bigger engine than they have declared then , in my opinion , they should have their registration canceled and their fishing licence + quota + track record returned to the UK fleet for redistribution ( first come first served basis for UK based owners meeting all statutory requirements for vessel surveys and crew qualifications ).

Its taken far too long for something to be done over vessels that do not stick to the regulations as enforced by the MCA and by that I mean all UK registered boats ( our own UK based fleet sticks to the regulations so any other UK registered vessels must comply too )

Davie


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

It has taken far too long to realise what many of us already knew. We are all in the European Union?
Gil.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes Gil but hopefully this will be the spur the MCA/MAIB have been looking for to clamp down on unsafe working practices and unsafe UK registered trawlers.

Our own boats are subject to random checks ( at the owners expense !! ) at any time and it has always seemed that the Flag of Convenience operators managed to avoid the checks ( or would the MCA have been accepting Spanish "equivalent" testing to UK regulations )

Even if no ships are de-registered we can only hope that this will force the owners to comply with UK rules and regs now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

A level playing field is what most would ask for, same over here on the Fishing fleets or Merchant fleets. As Davie says "Our own boats are subject to random checks ( at the owners expense !! ) at any time"
But I fear that sometimes its the old term 'shooting fish in the barrel' that applies and go for the easy touch, checkwise and paper trailwise...local non post box owners and crews.... 
On the mechant fleets just makes my blod boil when I see the state of some of tonnage around trading away, without a bother while we seem to under an ever increasing tide of paperwork, regulations, checks more checks and COST.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Sub wreck firm to remove trawler

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/7259493.stm


----------



## UmbornePirate (Feb 3, 2007)

*MAIB report*

The MAIB have completed and published their Preliminary Examination into the grounding of the Spinningdale. It is *here*.

Pirate


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

I have read the preliminary report with interest. If immersion suits would be of help in such a situation, it is a pity there is no statutory requirement to provide them. Can anyone tell me what "Vessel declared CTL" means, please?

Hilary


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

"Vessel declared CTL" well CTL means Constructive Total Loss which means she is beyond any economic repairs to get her back to sea. The only reason she is being removed from the rocks is SNH ( Scottish National Heritage ) have demanded she be removed. Again yet another political interference that is totally unnecessary as one good winters storm would more than likely break her up where she lays. Yet more money wasted from the public funds that could have been used more wisely.

Immersion suits are compulsory on merchant vessels and on fishing vessels who fish distant waters ( northern Norway , Iceland , Greenland or above 66' North ) as far as I know.


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks Davie.


----------



## UmbornePirate (Feb 3, 2007)

*Just who is paying?*



Davie Tait said:


> "Vessel declared CTL" well CTL means Constructive Total Loss which means she is beyond any economic repairs to get her back to sea. The only reason she is being removed from the rocks is SNH ( Scottish National Heritage ) have demanded she be removed. Again yet another political interference that is totally unnecessary as one good winters storm would more than likely break her up where she lays. Yet more money wasted from the public funds that could have been used more wisely.
> 
> Immersion suits are compulsory on merchant vessels and on fishing vessels who fish distant waters ( northern Norway , Iceland , Greenland or above 66' North ) as far as I know.


Davie

Fully agree that the more sensible way would be to let nature take its course.

I am intrigued though by your statement that public funds are being used as this is an increasingly grey area. Can you, or anyone else, advise which public department is paying or are the owners/insurers being pressurised by SNH or others? If the latter and this trend continues insurance will have to rise and we will end up with nobody at sea because they can't afford it.

Pirate


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

In this case it is Tax payers money that is being used to remove her. As is the insurance company are within their rights to say that they have no obligation to remove her , no precedent has ever been set ( just look at the Sovereign BF380 photos on here , she ran ashore 1 mile from where I sit now over 2 years ago and is still there ) and its only Scottish National Histerical ( sorry Heritage ) that are demanding she be removed.


----------



## shoney (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi
Has any of you any information of the Juneve PD 420 last seen at Arbroath at Gerrards yard.


----------

